# Bolt



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 15, 2020)

Sometimes the best knowledge is gained from the simplest of devises. Make a washer or make a bolt. Seems simple enough. Now make 2 just alike. With washers the challenge is consistent thickness. I made 2 pair, but only nailed the thickness on 1 pair. For the bolt exercise, the head thickness on the pair i made is off, but once the 1" socket size was dialed in: I was very pleased to be able to repeat that in mere minutes. Now for the slot. Well that is a different story for a different day
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## b4autodark (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 16, 2020)

You're getting some good use out of that Grizzly combo machine- too bad they don't make them anymore- it's like a giant Unimat 
Why is it they always discontinue the good stuff?
-Mark


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 16, 2020)

This has been a fun unit!


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 16, 2020)

Your parts sure look good from what I can see.

I hate to think how many special washers I have made over the years. But I have not made many bolts, Modified a bunch though.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks! 5/8 - 11. Lathe won't do 11tpi, so had to use my shop made tailstock threader! Sure do love machining. Should've got into it 40 years ago.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 16, 2020)

You have the earlier machine too with the #3 morse mill and tailstock.  I think that's the better version


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 16, 2020)

Good eye Mark. I agree MT 3 for both mill & tailstock is better if only for interchangability's sake!


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't know what the deal is with Grizzly- they discontinued some of their good lathes too. Maybe not enough sales? There's always a market for the really cheap ones but some of the mid-priced ones don't sell as well I guess.  I think they have too many models in fact


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 16, 2020)

Sooo..... this is kinda like Mr. MIyagi??    Wax on wax off? The simplest of routines, can come the greatest of skills?


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 16, 2020)

Good analogy Mr GoNav. 
True story: My cousin fulfilled a lifelong promise to buy his mom a house when he made it big. Now his brother knew he couldn't compete with that. So, he bought her a toothbrush. 
What I made cannot compete with what all you guys are capable of. But just like the toothbrush, it is still needed every day. Sometimes the simplest of things brings the greatest inspiration.


----------

